# Dan Denton 1/2/15



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 30, 2015)

My brother drew pond #1 for this saturday. We're going Friday morning to scout, well if we can even get close to it. I've already told them if it looks dangerous due to flooding, I'm out. Anyone live close or have seen it while driving by in the last day or so. Also any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 30, 2015)

Haven't been by the impoundments in a while but I know all the creeks and rivers are very high and moving very fast right now. I bet the impoundments probably look like giant mud holes right now like everywhere else. You may even need a boat or canoe to get out in them. Idk what your definition of "dangerous" is but you should be ok. I'd be more worried about the ducks or lack thereof.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 30, 2015)

Mostly meaning if the river was up enough to be flowing through. And yes we're gonna bring a boat too.


----------



## AMBWANA (Dec 30, 2015)

Went over bridge today river high but not in impoundments. Havn't seen many ducks in pond 1 but understand pond 3 is packed. Guy I know at feed store who is good friend with ranger at Denton said he had a 1000 ducks on pond 3 and the quota groups have not show up last two weeks.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know about there but I was at Seminole today and the flint and hooch are way up. The lake itself isn't that bad though they probably have the dam wide open.


----------



## Andrew_T (Dec 30, 2015)

Hunter/Mason said:


> My brother drew pond #1 for this saturday. We're going Friday morning to scout, well if we can even get close to it. I've already told them if it looks dangerous due to flooding, I'm out. Anyone live close or have seen it while driving by in the last day or so. Also any advice would be appreciated.



PM sent.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Save me a 90 mile round d trip.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 30, 2015)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Thanks for the report. Save me a 90 mile round d trip.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 1, 2016)

Scouted today plenty of ducks there today, but once the shooting starts who knows. Was cool to watch but hated we couldn't shoot.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 1, 2016)

Some of the different groups we saw and I thought about taking a few pics


----------



## DoubleSprig (Jan 2, 2016)

Hope youre having a good one out there. Looking forward to seeing your trophy pics!


----------



## joshg-bowhunter (Jan 2, 2016)

cormorants


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 2, 2016)

No those were ducks.


----------



## across the river (Jan 2, 2016)

Hunter/Mason said:


> No those were ducks.



So how did it go this morning?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know about trophy pics. But we killed 1 gadwall,  2 ringnecks,  10 coots. Shot coots right at the end. There were birds but also ALOT of calling. Then they would climb out of there and head across the river and we would watch em go down into pond #2. All the other parties on #1 and #3 faired about the same. Warden was very thorough with license checks. If your going double check that everything is where it's supposed to be. He's a very nice guy though. I think if everyone could get on the same page and not do anything decoys or calling and just sneak in and set up it'd be way better. They know what Saturday means for sure.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 5, 2016)

nice coots you gonna eat em


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 6, 2016)

All joking aside I ate some coots last week for the first time and they were not bad at all. Easy to clean too


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hunter Mason just an FYI. That top bird is a hen bluebill not a ringneck. The only reason i am saying anything is because there are limits on bluebills and if that warden checks you with 6 bluebills (you thinking they were ringers), it wouldn't be good.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 6, 2016)

^^^ 2 blue bills or 6 ringnecks


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 6, 2016)

I guess I was wrong about there not being many coots around there.  Good shoot.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 6, 2016)

I tried coot once. We killed 30 on 1 of the 1st duck hunts I went on w my brother. It was at Juliette. When we got to the ramp an old man said you gonna eat them coots son. Yes sir I said. He said I've ate everything from crow to fox, and coot is unedible taste like swamp mud smells. I cleaned every 1 of em anyway. I proceeded to cook and eat them. That old man was spot on on what a coot taste like. SWAMP MUD. I give em to my buddies that trap. They say there great coyote bait. As far as the blue bill I wouldn't know, Ive never seen 1, but thanks for the ID. And we only killed 1.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 7, 2016)

I eat mergansers, but cant bring myself to try a coot.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 7, 2016)

Y'all are crazy coot isn't that bad.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2016)

At least I can honestly say I tried it. I didn't like it. Don't see how you could like it. They stink when you clean em and even worse when you cook em. They are fun to shoot though especially when there's nothing else.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 9, 2016)

Coot gizzards is what i have been told.


----------

